# Just starting off, would this be a good starting point?



## Fab4Freddy (6 mo ago)

Hi all - just joined and looking to read up and educate myself on a basic set up for the little projects I do with wood.
I have seen a fairly clean looking used example of this at more than half the price of this new one.








PRO ROUTER TABLE BENCH - FLOOR STANDING WITH FEATHER BOARDS INCLUDED : Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools


Free delivery and returns on all eligible orders. Shop PRO ROUTER TABLE BENCH - FLOOR STANDING WITH FEATHER BOARDS INCLUDED.



www.amazon.co.uk




Does it look like it would be any good?
And then I was going to pick up a used router to go with it..what is the best bang for buck for someone starting out?


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Fab4Freddy said:


> Hi all - just joined and looking to read up and educate myself on a basic set up for the little projects I do with wood.
> I have seen a fairly clean looking used example of this at more than half the price of this new one.
> 
> 
> ...


The table looks fine. IMO half price is the max on used tools/equipment/accessories. Also unless you are very familiar with a router and how it suppose to work and work and sound when new I would buy new. When buying new buy the best you can afford that fits your needs.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That table looks pretty standard to me. Should work fine. Routers can do a lot of stuff, more than is immediately evident, so I suggest you do a search of used books (I got mine from Amazon, USA). I have a rather complete woodworking library, all used books. Things don't change very much in woodworking. 

Don't forget that you can make your own table for a few dollars. The top is just two layers of very flat plywood with a hole cut for the mounting plate. Lots of posts about doing that if you use search. I bought a table, but today, knowing how easy it is to build one, I'd make my own top, maybe buy a commercial fence, or make my own. But I'd check out thrift stores for a clothes dresser and attach the top to that. Take the top drawer out and the rest of the drawers can be used for storage. 

But that is a fairly decent price, although over here we don't have that fat VAT tax.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I had a similar table for a few yrs and then sold it to a member in Queensland, AU.

I found my Oak Park table satisfactory for my use.. (16" x 30")


----------



## Fab4Freddy (6 mo ago)

Many thanks for pointers all.
Not doing huge jobs and pretty limited for space here, so looking at smaller table.(and trying to keep costs down)
I'll do my research and reading on here and let you know what I do


----------

